# Calf won't eat grain



## JackG (Jul 4, 2016)

I have a jersey/angus cross bull calf that we have been trying to wean for 4 weeks now.
We started at 4 weeks old putting a couple handfuls in his mouth twice a day while still giving milk replacer..... He's a bucket calf. He's 8 weeks now and still doesn't want much to do with the grain, he eats a little on his own, then walks away. He does seem to be grazing fine on the grass down here...... Anything to worry about?


----------



## savannahh (Jul 18, 2017)

JackG said:


> I have a jersey/angus cross bull calf that we have been trying to wean for 4 weeks now.
> 
> We started at 4 weeks old putting a couple handfuls in his mouth twice a day while still giving milk replacer..... He's a bucket calf. He's 8 weeks now and still doesn't want much to do with the grain, he eats a little on his own, then walks away. He does seem to be grazing fine on the grass down here...... Anything to worry about?



I have had calves not want grain as they are my 4-H calves. It's usually because we give them second cut and they fill up on that and don't want grain. But it could be that he is just filling up on grass and simply just not hungry for grain. You could try a supplement called calf mana or there is rumensin or beet pulp. All healthy but just have to ration properly to prevent bloat. And yes you can mix all three together. Just remember to ration. And make sure u take him completely of the milk. And he should have lots of water around as well!!


----------



## tnsalersbreeder (Dec 3, 2015)

savannahh said:


> I have had calves not want grain as they are my 4-H calves. It's usually because we give them second cut and they fill up on that and don't want grain. But it could be that he is just filling up on grass and simply just not hungry for grain. You could try a supplement called calf mana or there is rumensin or beet pulp. All healthy but just have to ration properly to prevent bloat. And yes you can mix all three together. Just remember to ration. And make sure u take him completely of the milk. And he should have lots of water around as well!!


He may be getting all he needs from the grass. If he's full he won't eat


----------

